# My Growing Collection =]  **PIC HEAVY**



## instantkorver (Apr 10, 2005)

I feel so proud!







I'm off to Macy's tomorrow to get two new lipsticks!<3




















































Just recently received: New 15-pan palette, Landscape Green pigment sample, Retrospeck e/s, Nylon e/s. They aren't pictured in my collection though yet. =]


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 10, 2005)

Congrats!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so proud of my first successful depotting. Its so much easier to use them in palettes!


----------



## instantkorver (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still need to buy some magnets. There was some gooie glue still on the back of them from depotting so that's what is holding them in for now. I'm being careful not to move it around much incase one falls out! Heh.

Then tomorrow.... 2 new B2M lipsticks! So exciting!!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 10, 2005)

ah! thats so exciting..i can't wait to depot mine!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2005)

nice palette erin!!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 11, 2005)

Lovely colours! I have 2 empty spots in my own 15-pan palette, but I buy pro pans - I don't dare depot because I take meds that make me shaky!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 11, 2005)

It wasn't that long ago when I filled my first pallette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now I have 3 full!! so be carefull MAC is addictive!


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 11, 2005)

Yay! Your palette is so pretty! I'm always so proud of myself after a sucessful depotting and paletting session 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always feel like I've really accomplished something if there are no casualties lol!


----------



## Endit (Jul 26, 2005)

If you don't mind me asking, what font did you use for the pictures?

oops - had horrible grammar, what was I thinking?


----------



## instantkorver (Jul 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Endit* 
_If you don't mind me asking, what font did you use font for the pictures?_

 
04b11


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 27, 2005)

Very nice collection you have there.


----------



## ButterflyLashes (Jul 28, 2005)

can you still buy specktra peach lipstain or was it LE  thing?


----------



## nychick1384 (Sep 3, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## gemmel06 (Sep 7, 2010)

Love the collection


----------



## versace (Sep 8, 2010)

lovely colors!


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Nov 1, 2010)

ooohhhh your palettes are very cute!! love the colors!!


----------

